# Pics of my "new/used" toro 8 24 powershift



## oldgeezer (Feb 3, 2015)

Took just a couple pics...
Side note, no covers in stock anywhere around here, so took a chance and went with a motorcycle cover, fits perfect!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good looking machine man! Looks to be in great shape. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks great ! Don't forget to check the front auger gearbox fluid if you have not. Top it off with 85w90 gear oil if it's low. If it looks dirty, make sure your gas is at about half tank or less, and your oil dipstick is tight, and tip the machine up to "service position" with a suitable catch bin under the front and drain it out the fill hole, then refill with fresh gear oil. 

Best of luck with that, I enjoy mine !


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

She's a beauty oldgeezer!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GUESS I am not the only 1 to leave the hose cart buried in the snow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

A MIGHTY FINE machine you have there. MAZEL TOV.. GEEZER.


----------

